# Cockatiels and Finches



## ValencianFigs (Jul 10, 2010)

Can finches eat beans and peas and corn that are thawed? My cockatiels love them.... but not sure if the finches should it eat. My finches love bananas though


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

I don't know why not, but they would most likely just pick at them to get the soft yummies inside the shell.


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

They should like millet, I used to give red finger millet (ragi), foxtail millet, leafy vegetables.
Have read that they like mashed boiled eggs.


----------

